# Would you volunteer to drive a transport leg to save a golden?



## momtoMax

Girardville, Pa.


----------



## mylissyk

Fort Worth, TX


----------



## kathi127

Glen Burnie, MD


----------



## jimla

Central Oregon


----------



## rappwizard

Fort Lauderdale, FL


----------



## Traz

I am West of Cleveland Ohio. Only limitations may be health issues which I will know more about by end of month, early next month.


----------



## unclelar

Mattoon, Illinois (east central Illinois)


----------



## Bob Dylan

Cape May, NJ


----------



## Maggies mom

St. Louis. MO.


----------



## Laurie

I would in a heartbeat but I'm in Western Canada so probably not much help....sorry!

(Located in Southern Saskatchewan)


----------



## cham

Boston, MA


----------



## fostermom

Raleigh NC


----------



## Merlins mom

Charlotte, NC


----------



## WLR

Wayne, NJ. 
Good for eastern PA, southern NY, Long Island, western Ct and NJ.

Here's my Paco, a rescue out of Ky, when I transported him home from Reading, Pa last summer.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

.............................


----------



## nolefan

*ABSOLUTELY Willing!!!!*

:wavey:


Fort Mill, SC

10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
I can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## nolefan

*ABSOLUTELY Willing!!!!*

:wavey:

Fort Mill, SC
10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
Kristy Anderson
[email protected]


----------



## msteeny28

Hilliard/Jacksonville Florida


----------



## ilovemydogs

Tunkhannock, PA between Wilkes-Barre and Scranton


----------



## momtoMax

Getting a list of places right now, Kimm, and of names. Will work on the rest later. Thanks for the tip. 

Wow to everyone who is willing to help!! Keep them coming!! And Canadians can be of help I'm sure if we are trying to get a US dog to a Canadian member or vice versa!! Thanks again.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

//////////////////////////


----------



## momtoMax

Look, I thought having a list of people willing to help would be a great thing. I don't mind putting one together because I think it will help the people who need to do these transports and it's a way I can help. Once I get the list together, I'll hand it to someone who does transports here and can use it. 

I know coordinating legs of transport is really hard. This list should make it easier.

To those of you posting in different states, I, for example, met a bunch of great people at a PA get together. I took the time to leave visitor messages that point to this post. Meeting those quality people makes me think that if they see this, if they are able to help, they will add their names to the list. If you live in another state and and have met ppl from your state, can you leave visitor messages pointing to this post? If we can get enough people to notice, I believe we will have a fairly expanded list. For example, those of us from PA are luckily dotted throughout the map of PA that between us we could cover a lot of PA if need be.


----------



## walexk

Huntley, IL (Between Chicago and Rockford)


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

Kim V

Rindge, NH--Also good for North Central MA and Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

//////////////////////


----------



## momtoMax

Kimm said:


> Sorry...didn't mean to offend you. Best Wishes...


 
Not offended, just trying to make myself clear. The look word wasn't the best for what I was trying to get across. I'm sorry if I came across harsh. If you have more questions, please PM or put on rescue thread - these extra posts are going to make it harder to sift through . Thanks.


----------



## wagondog

Queens, New York...........will be available beginning Feb/2010


----------



## missmarstar

San Diego, CA


----------



## BeauShel

Jacksonville FL


----------



## jealous1

Macon, GA (I-75/I-16) during the week; Augusta, GA (I-20) weekends.


----------



## Packleader

La Junta, CO.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Frankenmuth, MI


----------



## Claire's Friend

San Luis Obispo , California and Fresno ,California


----------



## gil1075

Tinley Park, Illinois


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Not many go through my area of Calais Maine but I have driven once to bring Leah one step closer to New Brunswick Canada. And of course I drove the final leg of Caue's journey from CT to my house in Maine.


----------



## nixietink

Sacramento, CA


----------



## marshab1

Burton, MI


----------



## spruce

Western WA - course I have huge "fear"(?) of freeways, but there's a non-freeway route to everyplace (which includes more pee/exercise stops)


----------



## zeke11

Evergreen Park, IL


----------



## amy22

Suwanee GA....NE of Atlanta


----------



## cham

MTM

When I answered before I just put down Boston, MA I should have put down, I95& I93, Rts 128 & 3 Any other routes in the northeast would have to be mapquested...
Any questions just PM and I will give exact location

Nancy


----------



## Cheryl and buddy

Ann Arbor, Michigan


----------



## mainegirl

i've done transports from baltimore, md... to northern n.j. but could also do from harrisburg east or vice-versa

beth, moose and angel


----------



## coppers-mom

Greenville, SC and I'll go a couple of hours in any direction.


----------



## esSJay

Brampton, ON (or West-end of Toronto, ON)


----------



## GoldenFan

Austin, TX


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Bloomington, IL - directly between St. Louis (saw someone from there) and Chicago (lots of people from there around here too. I am happy to drive to either of those places from home. Springfield, IL, Rockford, IL and Lafayette, IN are all places I'd be willing to drive also. 

Email is [email protected]


----------



## Ambesi

Moscow, ID (Eastern Washington, North Idaho, Northeastern Oregon areas)


----------



## scottbldr

Southwest, MI 
I-94 Marshall, MI to the Indiana State Line.
I-69 Marshall, MI to the Indiana State Line.

Robert


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Greenville, SC

Willing to go anywhere in SC, north to Charlotte, NC, and south to Atlanta, GA.


----------



## Trids

*• Location....Phoenix area, AZ*

Just posting my location for the list....
Mercy (Trids & Max!) :smooch:


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

I'm in the south suburbs of Chicago, IL near Lake Michigan so that includes southwest Michigan, northwest Indiana and south Wisconsin besides Illinois.


----------



## Hali's Mom

I do transports often and this is very helpful info to have, thanks for thinking of this. I know I have wracked my brain several times trying to remember where different members live when I am helping to fill transport legs. 
I am in Erie PA, two hours east of Cleveland, 2 hours North of Pittsburgh and 2 hours west of Buffalo. Interstate 79 ends in Erie and I-90 runs directly through from east to west.
We have transports coming through here almost every weekend going to Canada with shelter dogs to rescue so please don't hesitate to mention your location in Canada as well.

Kathi


----------



## Goldenmomma

45 minutes west of St. Louis, Missouri
teaching so I can't take off during the week


----------



## Kiki_Michigan

Detroit/Ann Arbor Michigan


----------



## the S team

Absolutely. I live in Indiana south of Indianapolis in a small town called "Franklin" but would be willing to drive a few hours in any direction. Indiana is called the "Crossroads of America" for a reason  .


----------



## Romeo1

Jacksonville, FL.


----------



## MillysMom

I voted yes, but wished there was a "maybe" answer. It would be a contingent based on the date and whether or not I was available. 

I stay very busy working in politics fulltime, baby sitting some nights to balance the cynical turn my personality has taken from working in politics, working at a barn on Sunday mornings to be around horses, and volunteering a lot. If the transport leg fell at a time I'm free I totally would. It's one of those things where given notice I'd happily rearrange my schedule, but I couldn't be a sure yes, because I can't guarentee I'd be available for anytime, any day.

I'm a very motivated person, and I have to be busy and putting my energy into something. I used to only ride horses and that was my life (outside of school at the time), but now that I don't have that I find I absolutely must be doing something all the time.


----------



## momtoMax

MillysMom said:


> I voted yes, but wished there was a "maybe" answer. It would be a contingent based on the date and whether or not I was available.
> 
> I stay very busy working in politics fulltime, baby sitting some nights to balance the cynical turn my personality has taken from working in politics, working at a barn on Sunday mornings to be around horses, and volunteering a lot. If the transport leg fell at a time I'm free I totally would. It's one of those things where given notice I'd happily rearrange my schedule, but I couldn't be a sure yes, because I can't guarentee I'd be available for anytime, any day.
> 
> I'm a very motivated person, and I have to be busy and putting my energy into something. I used to only ride horses and that was my life (outside of school at the time), but now that I don't have that I find I absolutely must be doing something all the time.


This is a contact list for transport coordinators know who they can ask to help. You don't need to say yes, but if you are willing to help and are able to at that time please put your city, state. That doesn't mean that your schedule will definitely allow for it, it means if it does allow for it, then yes you want to help. Thanks!


----------



## wabmorgan

Nashville, TN


----------



## MillysMom

Thanks so much for clarifying! I'd love to help if my schedule allows.

Arlington, VA is my city 90% of the time - and I am located very close to I-95
sometimes my city is:

Camden/Columbia, SC
and 
Greensboro, VT

I make trips from Camden to the DC area and vice versa about once every 6-12 weeks, and that is 7 hours down I-95 where I'd be happy to transport, and could really help be a major chunk of driving for a transport.



momtoMax said:


> This is a contact list for transport coordinators know who they can ask to help. You don't need to say yes, but if you are willing to help and are able to at that time please put your city, state. That doesn't mean that your schedule will definitely allow for it, it means if it does allow for it, then yes you want to help. Thanks!


----------



## momtoMax

Okay thanks!!! Keep them coming in please!! I am going to start organizing the information I do have but I've kept this poll open indefinitely so that names can continue to be added and my list editted. Thanks again for those who have posted and to those that will post in the future!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

San Diego, CA 

But Los Angeles and Orange Counties are just as easy for us.


----------



## momtoMax

Okay here is my list so far. If you see anything incorrect or would like to add to your availablity, let me know. I see that some of you live in the same cities...I wonder if you knew that? 

PS. the * designates non home states that the person is willing to drive to. If I lived in Pa but could drive to NY, I would also be listed under NY but with a * in front of my name.

PSS. I am also looking into finding a US online map that I could upload everyones location so transporters can see how to connect the dots from one place to another. I will be asking for emails in the future.

CANADA
Laurie Southern Saskatchewan
esSJay Brampton, ON (or West-end of Toronto, ON)

ARIZONA
Trids Phoenix area, AZ

COLORADO
packleader La Junta, CO

CALIFORNIA
missmarstar San Diego, CA
Claire's friend San Luis Obispo , CA and Fresno ,CA
nixietink Sacramento, CA
goldenjackpuppy San Diego, CA

FLORIDA
rappwizard Fort Lauderdale, FL
msteeny28 Hilliard/Jacksonville, FL
BeauShel Jacksonville, FL
Romeo Jacksonville, FL

GEORGIA
jealous1 Macon, GA (I-75/I-16, weekdays)
jealous1 Augusta, GA (I-20, weekends)
amy22 Suwanee, GA (NE of Atlanta) 
*Augustus McCrae's Mom to Atlanta, GA

IDAHO
Ambesi Moscow, ID (willing to do North ID)

ILLINOIS
unclelar Mattoon, IL (east central)
walexk Huntley, IL (Between Chicago and Rockford) 
gil1075 Tinley Park, IL
zeke11 Evergreen Park, IL
Bogey's Mom Bloomington, IL (willing to do St. Louis, Chicago, Rockford and Springfield)
MyMaggieGirl south suburbs of Chicago, IL. near Lake Michigan (southwest Michigan, northwest Indiana and south Wisconsin)

INDIANA
*Bogey's Mom Lafayette, IN towards IL.
*MyMaggieGirl northwest IN
the S team Franklin, IN (willing to drive a couple hours any direction)

MAINE
Oaklys dad Calais, MN

MARYLAND
kathi127 Glen Burnie, MD
*mainegirl from Baltimore, MD to north

MASSACHUSETTS
Cham Boston, Ma (I95& I93, Rts 128 & 3)
S-Dog's Mom North Central MA 

MICHIGAN
Mssjnnfer Frankenmuth, MI
marshab1 Burton, MI
Cheryl and buddy Ann Arbor, MI
scottbldr Southwest, MI (I-94/I-69 Marshall, MI to the Indiana State Line.)
Kiki Michigan Detriot/Ann Arbor, MI
*MyMaggieGirl southwest Michigan

MISSOURI
Maggie's mom St. Louis, MO
Goldenmomma 45 minutes west of St. Louis, MO (weekends much better)

NEW HAMPSHIRE
S-Dog's Mom Rindge, NH--Also good for North Central MA and Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)

NEW JERSEY
Bob Dylan Cape May, NJ
WLR Wayne, NJ (Good for eastern PA, southern NY, Long Island, western Ct and NJ.)
*mainegirl Northern NJ towards PA

NEW YORK
*WLR Southern NY; Long Island, NY
wagondog Queens, NY

NORTH CAROLINA
fostermom Raleigh, NC
Merlins mom Charlotte, NC
nolefan 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
*Augustus McCrae's Mom willing to go to Charlotte, NC

OHIO
Traz west of Cleveland, OH

OREGON
jimla Central Oregon
*Ambesi Northeastern Orgeon

PENNSYLVANIA
momtoMax Girardville, PA (Willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
ilovemydogs Tunkhannock, PA (between Wilkes-Barre and Scranton)
*WLR Eastern PA
mainegirl Harrisburg, Pa to east, or vice versa
Hali's Mom Erie, Pa (transport organizer)

SOUTH CAROLINA
nolefan Fort Mill, SC
coppers-mom Greenville, SC (will travel a couple of hours any direction)
Augustus McCrae's Mom Greenville, SC (anywhere in SC, north to Charlotte, NC, and south to Atlanta, GA)
*Millysmom Camden/Columbia, SC (at times)

TENNESSEE
wabmorgan Nashville, TN

TEXAS
mylissyk Fort Worth, TX
GoldenFan Austin, TX

VERMONT
*S-Dog's Mom Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)
*Millysmom Greensboro, VT (at times)

VIRGINIA
Millysmom Arlington, VA (I-95 very close by. sometimes my cities are Camden/Columbia, SC and Greensboro, VT)

WASHINGTON
Spruce Western WA
*Ambesi Eastern WA

WISCONSIN
*MyMaggieGirl south Wisconsin


----------



## furrygodmother

Portland, Or


----------



## Heidi36oh

Chillicothe, Ohio..southern Ohio


----------



## AlanK

Atlanta Ga Augusta Ga I20 I could do Alabama state line to South Carolina line on many weekends.


----------



## GRTigger

Brooklyn, NY


----------



## Zeppelin

Auburn, ME. I'd be happy and willing to help out!


----------



## doglvr00

30 minutes South of Raleigh, NC


----------



## msteeny28

I live in Hilliard, FL. and drive to Jacksonville FL. every day.. Hilliard is very close to Folkston GA, and the surrrounding cities of that.. Kingsland, Saint Mary's I will go futher, such as Brunswick, Waycross, Nahunta.. Maybe futher if needed and if scheduling permits.


----------



## caseynme

northern suburbs of Atlanta, GA


----------



## brandiwine

Russellville, AR. 1 hour northwest of Little Rock on I 40


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Harrisburg, Pa 


(Great idea Jenn!)


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

Daphne, Alabama
Will help as much as I can throughout the South East


----------



## Ranger

Central/Southern Alberta. Would be happy to go a little into Sask or BC.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Yes, as everyone knows, I am the queen of crazy transports. I can go anywhere in FL except not west of Tallahassee.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5!

I WOULD I LIVE IN CENTRAL new jersey. although ill only drive around an hour im not good with long distances, but an hour is doable, prob not good enough though.


----------



## maryjean

salina kansas.


----------



## Farbauti

Jackson, NJ.


----------



## Olddog

Atlantic provinces, Canada


----------



## Sophie_Mom

LaCrosse (Holmen), Wisconsin


----------



## NewcomerFamily

Meridian, Idaho


----------



## maus

Lewisville, TX (north of Dallas)


----------



## The Trio

I can help in the Nebraska, Northeast Colorado, Southwest South Dakota, and Southeast Wyoming area.


----------



## Capehank

Cape Vincent, NY here!!

I am directly across from Kingston, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## AcesWild

Will be driving from Charleston, SC to White Plains, NY on May 10
Dog would need an over night in VA and it's own crate.

Need to be healthy and canine friendly.


----------



## kiranddoug

I would be happy to be a leg of a rescue mission for a golden

Lake Orion, MI


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Currently in Santa Clara, CA, but moving to Albuquerque, NM area soon. Happy to help!


----------



## Like's Mom

Phoenix, AZ:wavey:


----------



## GoldenDreams

Redmond, Wa


----------



## kwiland

San Antonio, TX. I'm not sure how many miles a 'leg' is, but we could do a couple hundred, if needed.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

bay city,mi have driven several transports for non goldens, what a very rewarding experiance to know you helped save a life.


----------



## momtoMax

I know I need to update this and post it on the rescue forums...thanks so much for everyones info and willingness to help!!


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom

Pickering, Ontario


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Farmington Hills, MI (Metro Detroit area)


----------



## lovealways_jami

Merom, IN (Close to Robinson, IL)


----------



## America

Can't say I would. Maybe if you paid for my gas and then some! lol


----------



## Florabora22

America said:


> Can't say I would. Maybe if you paid for my gas and then some! lol


Hah, and here I was wondering who would actually admit to saying no...

I'm in Baton Rouge, always keeping my eyes peeled for dogs in LA that need help!


----------



## GoldenMum

You Bet! I'm driving 1.5 legs this weekend for a rescue!!!!

High Point, NC


----------



## goldielocks

Absolutely! Carolina Beach/Wilmington NC


----------



## JDandBigAm

I'm in Olympia, WA and would gladly volunteer.


----------



## Winston-Paybacks

south florida


----------



## ebenjamin85

Yes!!! Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## Angel dogs

Yes, would be glad to help. Somerset, KY, however, moving to Bowling Green, KY soon


----------



## pebs

I'm near Albany NY.


----------



## GoldenMum

High Point, NC


----------



## Aqhachick22

Sand Lake, NY Albany area.


----------



## Looni2ns

Metro Atlanta, GA.

Recently have been working with a Ga lab rescue group on a couple of transports. It rocks, especially when you get to transport a Golden to meet his new forever mom.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

We had already posted on the PA portion of the forum. We are ok with NEPA up into the finger lakes and into south east new England.


----------



## inge

New Haven, CT


----------



## Maya's Mom

Western Massachusetts (Springfield area)


----------



## Daisybones

Naperville, Illinois


----------



## momtoMax

Updated list:


CANADA
Laurie Southern Saskatchewan
esSJay Brampton, ON (or West-end of Toronto, ON)
Ranger Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC)
NewPup Atlantic Provinces, Canada
Joe and Sam's Mom Pickering, ON

ALABAMA
Golden Miles' Dad Daphne, AL (help with Southeast AL)
*Alan K GA/AL border on wkds

ARIZONA
Trids Phoenix area, AZ
Like's Mom Phoenix, AZ

ARKANSAS
brandiwine Russellville, AR. 1 hour northwest of Little Rock on I 40 

CALIFORNIA
missmarstar San Diego, CA
Claire's friend San Luis Obispo , CA and Fresno ,CA
nixietink Sacramento, CA
goldenjackpuppy San Diego, CA

COLORADO
packleader La Junta, CO
*The Trio Northeast Colorado

CONNECTICUT
inge New Haven, CT

FLORIDA
rappwizard Fort Lauderdale, FL
msteeny28 Hilliard/Jacksonville, FL
BeauShel Jacksonville, FL
Romeo Jacksonville, FL
msteeny28 Hilliard, FL (drives to Jacksonville daily, lists Folkston, Kingsland, St Marys, Brunswick, Waycross, and Nahunta, willing to travel farther if needed.)
AquaClaraCanines all of FL but west of Tallahassee
Winston-Paybacks south FL

GEORGIA
jealous1 Macon, GA (I-75/I-16, weekdays)
jealous1 Augusta, GA (I-20, weekends)
amy22 Suwanee, GA (NE of Atlanta) 
Alan K Atlanta/Augusta, GA (willing to drive SC/AL state border on wkds)
caseynme northern suburbs of Atlanta, GA
Looni2ns Metro Atlanta, GA
*Augustus McCrae's Mom to Atlanta, GA
*msteeny28 lives nearby Folkston, GA 

KANSAS
maryjean Salina, KS

IDAHO
Ambesi Moscow, ID (willing to do North ID)
NewComerFamily Meridian, ID

ILLINOIS
unclelar Mattoon, IL (east central)
walexk Huntley, IL (Between Chicago and Rockford) 
gil1075 Tinley Park, IL
zeke11 Evergreen Park, IL
Bogey's Mom Bloomington, IL (willing to do St. Louis, Chicago, Rockford and Springfield)
MyMaggieGirl south suburbs of Chicago, IL. near Lake Michigan (southwest Michigan, northwest Indiana and south Wisconsin)
Daisybones Naperville, IL
*lovealways_jami near Robinson, IL

INDIANA
the S team Franklin, IN (willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
lovealways_jami Merom, IN
*Bogey's Mom Lafayette, IN towards IL.
*MyMaggieGirl northwest IN

KENTUCKY
Angel Dogs Bowling Green, KY

LOUISIANA 
kdmarsh Baton Rouge, LA

MAINE
Oaklys dad Calais, ME
Zeppelin Auburn, ME

MARYLAND
kathi127 Glen Burnie, MD
*mainegirl from Baltimore, MD to north

MASSACHUSETTS
Cham Boston, Ma (I95& I93, Rts 128 & 3)
S-Dog's Mom North Central MA 
Maya's Mom Western MA (Springfield area)

MICHIGAN
Mssjnnfer Frankenmuth, MI
marshab1 Burton, MI
Cheryl and buddy Ann Arbor, MI
scottbldr Southwest, MI (I-94/I-69 Marshall, MI to the Indiana State Line.)
Kiki Michigan Detriot/Ann Arbor, MI
kiraanddoug Lake Orion, MI
sophie,sadie,hannah's mom Bay City, MI
Enzos_Mom Farmington Hills, MI (Metro Detroit area) 
*MyMaggieGirl southwest Michigan

MISSOURI
Maggie's mom St. Louis, MO
Goldenmomma 45 minutes west of St. Louis, MO (weekends much better)

NEBRASKA
The Trio NE (contact for specific area.)

NEW HAMPSHIRE
S-Dog's Mom Rindge, NH--Also good for North Central MA and Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)

NEW JERSEY
Bob Dylan Cape May, NJ
WLR Wayne, NJ (Good for eastern PA, southern NY, Long Island, western Ct and NJ.)
Rctriplefresh5! central NJ (willing to drive an hour from home for a leg)
Farbauti Jackson, NJ
*mainegirl Northern NJ towards PA

NEW MEXICO
Jackson'smom Albuquerque, NM

NEW YORK
wagondog Queens, NY
GRTigger Brooklyn, NY
CapeHank Cape Vincent, NY
AcesWild White Plains, NY
pebs Albany, NY
Aqhachick22 Sand Lake, NY (near Albany)
*WLR Southern NY; Long Island, NY

NORTH CAROLINA
fostermom Raleigh, NC
Merlins mom Charlotte, NC
nolefan 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
doglvr00 30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
GoldenMum High Point, NC
goldielocks Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
*Augustus McCrae's Mom willing to go to Charlotte, NC

OHIO
Traz west of Cleveland, OH
Heidi36oh Chillicothe, OH (southern OH)
ebenjamin85 Columbus, OH

OREGON
jimla Central Oregon
furrygodmother Portland, OR
*Ambesi Northeastern Orgeon

PENNSYLVANIA
momtoMax Girardville, PA (Willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
ilovemydogs Tunkhannock, PA (between Wilkes-Barre and Scranton)
MyGoldenCharlie Harrisburg PA (involved with Goldheart GR Rescue)
mainegirl Harrisburg, Pa to east, or vice versa
Hali's Mom Erie, PA (transport organizer)
shoobandsheeb (northeast PA up into the finger lakes and into south east new England)
*WLR Eastern PA

SOUTH CAROLINA
nolefan Fort Mill, SC
coppers-mom Greenville, SC (will travel a couple of hours any direction)
Augustus McCrae's Mom Greenville, SC (anywhere in SC, north to Charlotte, NC, and south to Atlanta, GA)
*Millysmom Camden/Columbia, SC (at times)
*Alan K GA/SC border on wkds

SOUTH DAKOTA
*The Trio southwest SD

TENNESSEE
wabmorgan Nashville, TN

TEXAS
mylissyk Fort Worth, TX
GoldenFan Austin, TX
maus Lewisville, TX (north of Dallas)
kwiland San Antonio, TX (willing to drive a couple 100 miles rndtrp if necessary) 

VERMONT
*S-Dog's Mom Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)
*Millysmom Greensboro, VT (at times)

VIRGINIA
Millysmom Arlington, VA (I-95 very close by. sometimes my cities are Camden/Columbia, SC and Greensboro, VT)

WASHINGTON
Spruce Western WA
GoldenDreams Redmond, WA
Happy Olymphia, WA
*Ambesi Eastern WA

WISCONSIN
Sophie Mom Lacrosse (Holmen) WI
*MyMaggieGirl south Wisconsin 

WYOMING
*The Trio southeast WY


----------



## Jamm

im good for eastern ontario! (around the Ottawa area but my mom will let me go any direction up to 4 hours max but preferably 3! lol. mothers..


----------



## FinnTastic

If we had a vehicle that could accomadate a crate, we would be willing on the weekends.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Jenn, this is EXTREMELY helpful information. I'm not a transport coordinator (organizer) though, just a driver and crossposter. I DO have LOTS of coordinator friends if they are ever needed. 
FinnTastic, you don't need a crate to transport, you can tether the dog to something in your vehicle by the leash. We do it on transports all the time.


----------



## momtoMax

Hali's Mom said:


> Jenn, this is EXTREMELY helpful information. I'm not a transport coordinator (organizer) though, just a driver and crossposter. I DO have LOTS of coordinator friends if they are ever needed.
> FinnTastic, you don't need a crate to transport, you can tether the dog to something in your vehicle by the leash. We do it on transports all the time.


thanks, I hope that it makes a difference in at least one life. It is a sticky on Rescue Forum and Rescue Thread fyi in a much nicer looking format. 

I will continue to add members as they post here or pm me!


----------



## momtoMax

FinnTastic said:


> If we had a vehicle that could accomadate a crate, we would be willing on the weekends.


 
Since you don't have a vehicle that accomidates crates does that mean you can't right now? Post again when you are able to help, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Max's Best Friend

*Yes I would*

I live in warren county, new jersey. However, a caveat. I won't always be able to do it. A disabled spouse, and a child with some issues, make it a little harder to commit in advance. That being said, At least I will try to be available. Let me know, and I will see if I can help.


----------



## ChasesDad

Columbus, OH


----------



## firedancer722

Nashville, TN


----------



## Okamiko

Peoria, AZ


----------



## GabeBabe

South Carolina


----------



## Ranger

I'm updating mine to say I'll drive anywhere in AB (even way up north), SK, BC, and even down into Montana. Manitoba is a possibility. 

Also, that I have a ton of room seeing as how I drive a truck. I've got two big kennels (suitable for 70 - 90 lb dogs) that I can use to transport in the back of my truck. Just a heads up!


----------



## Solas Goldens

Trenton Florida


----------



## Diesel's Mom

Houma, Louisiana


----------



## KellyH

Los Angeles, CA


----------



## StickyToedGeckos

Not really sure if you are looking for Canadian areas as well (I will admit, I didnt read the thread, I just wanted to say yes..!)

Kitchener-Waterloo Ontario, and really anything within 2-3 hours of our area...


----------



## kingman

*Morganville, New Jersey*

By the way even though l have always made myself available nobody has asked me yet.

Alan


----------



## sunflowerkd

Southern Long Island.. but can do Suffolk, NYC and parts of Tri-State


----------



## Sultan's mother

Wayland, MA


----------



## 1stGolden

Rockford, IL and Northern Wisconsin


----------



## ~Maya's Mom~

I'm in Germany for the next two years then we'll be back stateside !


----------



## micahsmom

Owensboro, Ky


----------



## animallover

LaGrange TX (an hour between Austin and Houston)


----------



## LincolnsMom

Hamilton Ontario


----------



## SmileyRiley

Rochester, NY


----------



## Rainheart

Winchester and/or Blacksburg VA


----------



## GinnyinPA

Chambersburg, PA


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Vaughan, Ontario


----------



## piston

Yes!! In Montreal, Qc


----------



## goldenbrowneyes

Aurora, CO


----------



## Paige&Lily

Just north of Oklahoma City


----------



## Jean_NJ

I'm located in Hunterdon County NJ - around the Clinton Area


----------



## Jerseygirl

Thompson Okanagan, BC Canada


----------



## Lilliam

Washington DC/Frederick MD area


----------



## MittaBear

I am in the northern NJ area.


----------



## penparson

Waitsfield, VT and Blue Hill, ME


----------



## Capehank

Cape Vincent, NY


----------



## desi.n.nutro

*Denver, CO*

Cheyenne, WY


----------



## Kelley3204

Toronto Ontario Canada


----------



## LDGrillo

Saint Clair Shores, MI
Metro Detroit Area


----------



## LovelyGold

SW Montana


----------



## Dexell1827

Anywhere between Lynchburg, VA and Charlotte, NC


----------



## Belgian_Waffle

Las Vegas NV


----------



## tye

bartlett il..... northwest suburb of chicago


----------



## Deb_Bayne

Barrie, Ontario, Canada


----------



## monarchs_joy

Hinesville, GA (Southeastern GA near Savannah)


----------



## VickiR

Perry Hall (Baltimore County), MD


----------



## iansgran

Indianapolis, IN.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

Barrie, Ontario, Canada............ oops I already posted here, but don't recall the poll before so I answered yes in the poll.


----------



## caseypooh

Annapolis, Maryland...


----------



## Brandiann

The Berkshires, Western Massachusetts


----------



## Sosoprano

Harvard, Massachusetts (central MA)...


----------



## Karen2

I think I missed seeing this before, please add me...
West Central area of Wisconsin


----------



## HoldentheGolden

Battle Creek, MI


----------



## attagirl

Camarillo, California


----------



## breec3

Detroit Area in Michigan


----------



## Tammy

Fuquay Varina, NC (Raleigh-Durham area)


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

West central Illinois-Peoria area


----------



## cofam

Near Fort Lewis, Washington state (for now)


----------



## mamabear

Lakewood, OH (west Cleveland)


----------



## SandyK

Bear, Delaware


----------



## oakleysmommy

Orlando, FL


----------



## Leo's Family

Vancouver, WA


----------



## Angelina

San Francisco Bay Area, CA


----------



## tessn

Wyoming. We travel around the state quite a bit.


----------



## GTJester

Nashville, TN


----------



## Aireal

Jacksonville FL


----------



## goldenca

Ventura County, California
Up or down the coast (from San Diego to San Francisco) or
East to Las Vegas


----------



## Little Louie

Sacramento CA


----------



## Mountain Jones

Northeast Georgia Mountains


----------



## mayapaya

Northwest suburbs of Chicago, IL


----------



## charliebear

fairfield ct


----------



## dborgers

Nashville, TN

I've driven many rescue goldens. Just say the word, and if it doesn't conflict with Andy's chemo I'll be happy to


----------



## halfmoon

Halifax Nova Scotia


----------



## ga_cis

Augusta, GA.
We transport in East Central GA and West Central SC, 
primarily along the I-20 corridor between Atlanta, GA and Columbia, SC


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

You can add me..in Dover, DE..


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Absolutely! 

I'm in Greensboro, NC.


----------



## Macretriever

Shingletown ca


----------



## vcm5

I can't believe I haven't posted here before!

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## northcountryarlene

Add me to the list! I'm in Waddington NY, which is in northern NY state.


----------



## Tennyson

Bethlehem, PA


----------



## shortcake23

Gatineau-Ottawa, ON (Canada) area... and 2 hours each way.


----------



## Ithaca

Québec City, Québec, Canada!


----------



## oakleysmommy

Orlando FL and I sure will 4 hours each way no problem


----------



## Capt Jack

In a min.I hope one of the rescues end up at our place furever


----------



## Kathrynehalliday

Wyoming, Ont.


----------



## momtoMax

I need to update the list if it hasn't been updated by someone else by now. Will do soon! Thanks to the members willing to add their names to the list!


----------



## Deber

Dallas and going East towards Louisiana, no problem at all. Could also go south towards Waco, Austin, if needed. Can go up to Okla. City too. That is about a 4 hr one way run in 3 of the 4 directions. I just don't know my way west so didn't volunteer this direction!


----------



## flykelley

Not only am I willing to drive, I am also a pilot and would be willing to fly anywhere in the midwest area to help a Golden.

Mike


----------



## mustangrn

In a NY minute. Although we actually live close to Charlotte NC. I would be willing to drive in any direction, up to 8 hours at a time. Just say the word.


----------



## Thalie

From Northwest Louisiana towards Texas, Arkansas or Southern Louisiana. A couple of hours in all directions if needed.


----------



## Belgian_Waffle

Mike, that is awesome. Thank you. We live in central-ish Florida and would gladly transport anywhere from the keys all the way up to Ohio.


----------



## Helo's Mom

East central Utah


----------



## ChopperJustin

*Orlando Florida*

Orlando Florida :wave:


----------



## DuncanIsMyBoy

in San Antonio, Tx :wavey: ... am always willing to drive south, just not into mexico its scary there :hide: as far east as TX/LA border and as far north as Dallas (especially if it gives me a reason to go to a cowboys game ) and not really familiar with west Tx but hey a road trip is always nice


----------



## nolefan

if you're updating, Please keep me on the list. I am in the Metro Charlotte, NC area and am able to drive a couple hours in any direction pretty much at the drop of hat. I could do up to 6 with some notice or over a weekend (I have kids). Just let me know


----------



## momtoMax

Just bumping for new members to see. Finally updated - WOW, a lot of names to add!! Thanks for everyone willing to help! Hopefully someday we will be needed to help!


----------



## mylissyk

Just a question, how do we find people on this thread in the area we need transport help?


----------



## momtoMax

There is a transport list sticky in both General Rescue and Rescue Cases forums.


----------



## mylissyk

Oh! Found the other thread. There are a couple missing out of the Louisiana state list, Deber and Thalie said in this thread they could do several states. I was looking for possible Louisana and saw those.


----------



## momtoMax

Sorry, adding that - you need to look at the most recent listing posted - so if there are 4 pages of replies, start at page 4 and work backwards.

Ps, they are on the listing. The current list is much bigger than the original one!! Very cool!!!


----------



## BrycesMom

Happy to help. I'm in Manhattan (10025)

Sharon


----------



## momtoMax

BrycesMom said:


> Happy to help. I'm in Manhattan (10025)
> 
> Sharon


 
Thank you - added! 191 volunteers listed! Cool beans!


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm in Maryland, north of D.C. Know Virginia well, too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Thank you so much for compiling this list!! I'm in a pretty remote area but have been lucky enough to help out on a couple of transports and would do so again in a second should the need arise. I also have had my Caue transported to me via this great forum and will be forever grateful for those that helped me get my boy to me. He is now snoozing in my lap as I twist to try to type a post without disturbing his slumber.


----------



## lkseley

Jacksonville, FL - I frequent the Gainesville/Ocala area as well.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm in the Toronto area and would be happy to help transport


----------



## MikaTallulah

Hunterdon County, NJ. I can go as far as RI and have even for pleasure driven to Nashville, TN in 1 day. Happy to help a friend in need


----------



## mooselips

Diane
I live 30 miles south of Cleveland in North Royalton.
I am willing to travel to any state surrounding my state.

Presently in Canada though, won't be home until the middle of September.


----------



## Sosoprano

I just checked the transport lists on both rescue forums and didn't find my name. I helped transport Grady a couple of months ago, so I assumed I was already on the list, but I guess I need to make it official  . Could you please add me? I can do Massachusetts, southern NH and ME, and northern RI and CT.


----------



## momtoMax

Sosoprano said:


> I just checked the transport lists on both rescue forums and didn't find my name. I helped transport Grady a couple of months ago, so I assumed I was already on the list, but I guess I need to make it official  . Could you please add me? I can do Massachusetts, southern NH and ME, and northern RI and CT.


 
You are on the updated list. 

MASSACHUSETTS
*Brandiann* The Berkshires, Western MA
*Eleanor's Mom* Boston, MA area
*Lucky Cooper *(North of Boston, MA, willing to transport out of my area into NH, or ME)
*Maya's Mom* Western MA (Springfield area)
*S-Dog's Mom* North Central MA 
*Sosoprano *Harvard, MA

but not as an out of stater. I will likely return to this next week after a few more people have posted so I don't have update it every day. I will be sure to add your name to the other states and update your information! Thanks!


----------



## pandamonium

_*OHIO*_ Columbus (Central) 

Near 270 ... 315 north or south...70 east or west ...71 north or south...

(... Note: We might be able to drive a bit farther if needed in some situations!...)


----------



## buzdean

in the middle of Wisconsin---can travel quite a bit!


----------



## bljohnson4

Just saw this great poll. I'm near Madison, Wisconsin and would be happy to help if something ever came up!


----------



## Solas Goldens

Trenton Florida


----------



## Mayve

We are in the Madison/Milwaukee area...we would love to help if our schedule permits...


----------



## sarahdove

*Palmdale, California (Los Angeles):wave:*


----------



## SeattleBurbGirl

Seattle and Eastside area. Kirkland, Bellevue, Redmond, Bothell


----------



## ScottyUSN

*Oklahoma City, OK and happy to help if I can*


----------



## tania

Bay Area, California


----------



## DieselDog

Not sure what the leg would be up here but I'd me more than happy to help out a fellow Goldie  Traverse City,Mi


----------



## Millie'sMom

Southern Ontario. Barrie/Oshawa south to the US border.


----------



## kingman

Just moved from NJ to Ga. 30548 zip

Alan


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

Northern Ontario - North Bay/Orillia North to the Manitoba border


----------



## madcatter

Reading PA


----------



## Joeysmom

Brandon, Manitoba would love to help


----------



## Roushbabe

South Florida (Keys to Orlando Area from East to West Coast)


----------



## jarubenking

Kansas City -- Johnson County, KS area


----------



## LaNatalia

Metro Detroit or Grayling Michigan/Northern MI area, we have homes in both locations


----------



## Vhuynh2

Seattle, WA


----------



## LaylaBauer1718

We're in SE Michigan, in the Canton area. I'd be willing to drive after normal work hours or on weekends.


----------



## coaraujo

Fairfield County, CT - would definitely be willing to drive to surrounding states


----------



## rmarlow

Perth, Western Australia


----------



## dborgers

Nashville, TN


----------



## ggdenny

Madison, WI


----------



## Kayla

Corinth MS


----------



## MomMom

Spring Hill, Florida


----------



## coffenut

Gaithersburg, MD


----------



## Mjpar72

Bellingham MA


----------



## AnnieC

Port Angeles, WA - only a ferry ride away from Victoria, BC


----------



## Jige

Bemidji, MN


----------



## Sampson's Mom

Hudson, NH - less than an hour from Boston, hour and a half to Portland, Maine, couple hours to CT - basically drivable to any New England state!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

NC Pennsylvania, close to southern NY as well


----------



## Makomom

I would love to help transport! I live in Palm Bay Florida...about an hour East of Orlando. I can drive all the way to Georgia....Key west....Tampa....etc.


----------



## Winniesmom

Northern NJ


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Woods Woman

Western NY State
between Erie PA and Buffalo NY


----------



## MarleyMay

Sioux Falls, SD! Right in the SE corner of SD - 15 minutes from NE, IA and MN!


----------



## Popefamily430

I live in Newark, CA but am willing to drive to any surrounding city


----------



## Jennifer1

I can do anywhere northern/central NM up into southern CO


----------



## baronandxander

Milwaukee Area and surounding 200 miles!!

I was a "Taxi Driver" for Adopt-A-Golden and have done this many times, it is a very rewarding experience. It is amazing how attached one can get to a GR in only a few hours. They always seem to know you are there to help!!


----------



## Octavius

The timing would have to be right (since I have quite a few small children) but I could do some transport. I live in the twin cities, so its just a matter of how far out I would need to go. I will give a few hours if I can.


----------



## Ritter'sMom

Central California. As long as i am not gone on a fire

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reese9

Northern California/Nevada


----------



## amy22

I live in FL now, can't remember if I updated since I moved from Atlanta GA


----------



## Taffysdad

Gulfport, Mississippi


----------



## Ripley16

White Rock, British Columbia!


----------



## lhowemt

Missoula MT area.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Santa Barbara, CA


----------



## codysmom196

Kingsport, TN


----------



## Karmageddon

Montreal, QC


----------



## CharlieBear80

Richmond, VA.


----------



## mooselips

Port Charlotte, Florida Near Fort Myers......


----------



## dmrichard2001

Absolutely! In Goldsboro, NC. About an hour east of Raleigh.


----------



## golden rascal

SE North Carolina


----------



## Dashersmom

Columbus. OH


----------



## SadieMae

Central Connecticut here...


----------



## wjane

Hunterdon County area NJ


----------



## LIDDLEMAR

ASTORIA New York 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luisawhite

I would drive! Please contact me if necessary, I live in Liverpool.


----------



## diane0905

Columbia, South Carolina


----------



## jennretz

St Charles, IL


----------



## Nott

Columbus Ohio


----------



## BatCaveGold

I would be willing if I could arrange my schedule. I live in the Asheville, NC area.


----------



## Barkr

Toronto. Ontario Canada


----------



## Kirsten

Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## Shellbug

Dallas Texas area 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenhopeful

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## matt9973

Oconomowoc Wi until June 2014 Colorado Springs CO after June 2014


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## abradshaw71

West Michigan - Grand Rapids, MI


----------



## karac

Ellensburg, Washington (State not DC). (about 1.5 hours east of Seattle, 45 minutes north of Yakima)


----------



## tatum123

I actually offer to do transport for several of the local organizations. I do lot's of shelter pulls and drive local animals to the vet, for some of the rescue groups in my area as well! 

I live in Celina (really Anna, Texas area) 
I am just right off of interstate 75. 
I can almost always go from Sherman, Texas up 75 towards Dallas. 
I am always willing to help, if the times do not clash with my current responsibilities!


----------



## wayfinder

By spokane washington state, next to the idaho border.


----------



## CheriS

Sunnyvale / San Jose, CA area approximately 3.5 hrs north of Pismo Beach, CA - which is do-able on a weekend, an hour (depending on traffic) south of SF.


----------



## GoldenMum

Picking up a gorgeous yellow lab tomorrow, and taking her to rescue. Waiting to hear if I am also picking up a golden to go to another rescue......Helping out with rescue is very rewarding, and I get lots of kisses!


----------



## Mantion

Tn 12345678


----------



## Bill Crowden

Waco,Texas


----------



## Macs#1

Jim Ridge - Pomaria, South Carolina. Have already volunteered with FHGRR to transport when needed.


----------



## photoweborama

I'm in Sacramento, but I'd drive the attached States, no problem.


----------



## watterdog

*Durango, CO. The Four Corners area.*


----------



## Texasbdog

*South Texas*

I often travel from College Station Texas South to near Laredo via Austin and San Antonio. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Test-ok

Phoenix area.


----------



## KW812

Absolutely!!


----------



## sfgoldenlover

San Francisco Bay area


----------



## Coco's Mom

Southern California area


----------



## mddolson

Belleville, Ontario, Canada

Mike D


----------



## IrisBramble

Cherry Hill, NJ


----------



## Allie

Seattle WA/Eastside Bellevue - Kirkland WA area to East of the mountains.


----------



## Baileysmommydog

I'm in the centre of Canada in Manitoba.


----------



## 1stGolden

Rockford, IL (Northern Illinois)


----------



## smp

Paoli - Philadelphia area


----------



## Keven

Absolutely!! I live in the DFW area - travel regularly to Lafayette, LA via the Shreveport route.


----------



## leonardlove

northern nj


----------

